# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  طريقة عمل البيتزا فى البيت بالصور

## امير عمرو

طريقة عمل البيتزا فى البيت بالصور


مقادير العجينة :
4 كأسات دقيق .
1 ملعقة صغيرة ملح .
1 ملعقة صغيرة سكر بودره .
1 ملعقة كبيرة خميرة .
3 ملعقة كبيرة حليب بودرة .
4/1 كأس زيت .
1 2/1 كأس ماء .
الحشوه :
صلصة البيتزا الجاهزه .
أو ( حمري بصل مع 2 ملعقة كبيرة صلصة طماطم ثم اضيفي 2 ك عصير طماطم والتوابل المرغوبه واتركيها حتى تتسبك ) .
كأسان جبن مودزريلا .
1 كأس قطّع فطر .
1/2 كأس بصل حلقات .
1/3 كأس فلفل رومي أحمر حلقات .
1/3 كأس فلفل رومي اخضر حلقات .
1 1/2 كؤوس سجق مطبوخ ومقطع حلقات .
الطريقة :
ابدائي بعمل العجينه بخلط المقادير الجافة جيداً ، ثم اضيفي الزيت واخلطيه جيداً حتى يصبح الخليط مشابه لفتات الخبز ، اضيفي الماء تدريجياً حتى تحصلي على عجينه متماسكة ، تغطى وتترك على جنب حتى تخمر لمدة ساعه .
سخّني الفرن افردي العجين بشكل رفيع اضيفي له الصلصة ، رشّيه بنصف كمية الجبن ، ثم بالفطر، ثم البصل، ونوعي الفلفل والسجق المطبوخ.
إخبزيه لـ15 إلى 20 دقيقة أو حتى ينضج ، اطفئي نار الفرن ثم انثري كميه من الجبن وادخليها الفرن من غير أن تشعلي النار واتركيها لتذوب وقدميها ساخنة .


ملف كامل لجميع انواع البيتزا و شرح كامل لطريقة عمل جميع أنواع البيتزا حمل هى الملف من هنا 

hi food..




اتمنى ان ينال الموضوع أعجابكم و فى انتظار أقتراحاتكم

----------

